# Help with Skype!



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I was always thought I was quite good with computers but obviously not! 

Anyway, I bought a headset and mic last week to use with Skype. I tested it as soon as I got home and great news, it actually works! Only 2 hours later when I try to use it, the mic seems to have gone loco and doesn't pick up my voice. I thought that I'd broken the thing so went and borrowed one from my housemate (it worked last time I borrowed it!) and it doesn't work either. So, obviously the headset is not faulty (unless I broke hers as well!!) and according to Skype, there is something wrong with my sound settings! I tried all the steps that they recommended and it's still not working! Totally baffled! I swear I never touched the settings in those 2 hrs! I know that there are a few computer whizz on this forum so any help you can provide to get Skype to work again would be greatly appreciated!

Maz


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

what does it say under Tools==>Options==> Audio Settings for your microphone? Is it the headset?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's the microphone that's the problem. It seems to have muted itself and I dont know how to override these settings.  I did a search on Skype and lo and behold, it seems that a lot of people are having this problem with the new version of Skype! A message appears at the bottom of the screen asking if I have muted my microphone as Skype cannot hear me! This is so frustrating! Apparently, version 3.6 does not have this problem but obviously you can no longer download it!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks all of you who tried to help me out.  I appreciate it!

I finally managed to get Skype working again (and none too soon!!!). I simply needed to untick one box but obviously the Skype help pages neglected to identify this box (after it changed my settings without my permission!)! Spent the last few days literally tearing my hair out, just trying to get this stupid thing to work. Oh well, (touch wood!) at least, it's working now! 

Maz


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Maz,
I had the same problem just before the packed up my MAC for shipping here...and didn't get round to fix it. Will do once it arrives here...

Do you mind revealing which of the "secret hidden boxed" you had to untick ? 

very much appreciated
Cheers
Lenochka


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Hi Maz,
> I had the same problem just before the packed up my MAC for shipping here...and didn't get round to fix it. Will do once it arrives here...
> 
> Do you mind revealing which of the "secret hidden boxed" you had to untick ?
> ...



Not sure if it will work with MAC, but this is what I did

Downloaded Skype 4.0 > Control panel > Sounds & Audio Devices > Voice > Go to Voice Recording and click on Volume > Make sure that the box under Microphone is ticked > Select Advanced > Untick the 2 boxes (Mic dock & Mic Boost)

Hopefully, it will then work!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Hi Maz,
> I had the same problem just before the packed up my MAC for shipping here...and didn't get round to fix it. Will do once it arrives here...
> 
> Do you mind revealing which of the "secret hidden boxed" you had to untick ?
> ...


Mac does not seem to have this problem since it has a microphone and camera built in.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

in reality correct...however, I had the same problem when I installed a headset with microphone.....(to have a conversation properly without entertaining the resst of the family...) .it worked...and then it suddenly stopped and had the same behaviour as MAZ described....will try that once my Mac arrives here...

Cheers and thanks for all your help
Lenochka


----------

